# Gordon Ramsay Visits Audi Driving Experience at Dubai Autodrome



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[source: Audi Middle East]


Dubai – On a visit to celebrate the launch of the “Chef’s Table” at his Hilton Dubai Creek based restaurant “Verre”, Michelin star chef Gordon Ramsay made a detour to the Dubai Autodrome to participate in his very own customized Audi driving experience. As an Audi driver himself, Ramsay hosted a time trial parcours in Audi TTs as well as a track session in R8 V10s. 

“Great cars, great experience. The only telling-off done was whenever a cone went flying” joked Ramsay.

For more than 25 years Audi has been offering one of the most successful driver trainings in the world in terms of safety and driving fun. Aside from training centers Germany, Finland, Sweden and Austria, the Audi driving experience also has a permanent base in the Middle East. Hosted at the Dubai Autodrome, it offers a variety of courses throughout the year.


----------

